# My Bi-Annual SAS Personal Ad



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi, I'm Chuck. You may know me from my nonsensical SAS posts that people don't take quite seriously. That may include this one.

I won't go through the whole social anxiety thing. Okay, I will a little. It's hard to motivate myself to become a regularly employed person because of my condition (kinda tough on my mom). I don't say that meaning "sorry, ladies, I can't support you financially". Just explaining my anxiety. I'm uncomfortable yet functionable around people. In other words, I hang out with people and have somewhat of a social life, but it's often unsatisfying - boring, uncomfortable, I take what I can get just to not be by myself(?). So, do I have "functionable" social anxiety? Do I use it as an excuse not to do anything? I don't care.

In general I am pretty much an introvert. I do enjoy spending time alone. I appreciate the outdoors, being in nature, and I like living things. I'm known to go on a lot of bike rides in warm weather. Other interets and fascinations of mine include playing guitar, cuatro, and a little bit of keyboards, daydreaming, listening to music, wishing I wasn't bored, reading, hanging out with friends (ehh), riding my mini longboard around town, and waiting until I leave New Jersey again. I'm supposed to be hitchhiking from Mexico to Belize. That was the plan between me and my friend a couple of weeks ago. I don't know what's happening now. I'm depending on it, though. My mom doesn't want me living here much longer if I'm not giong to have another job to give her more rent. Also, she is moving out eventually. I am depending on travel to save me from and create a new life for me outside of the reality of what I have known for all of these years. In other words, well, if that is not a negative thing to you than maybe we'd get along quite well. We can avoid reality and travel together. Nice. I see myself outside of social anxiety and any diagnose. I'm an an individual with unique life experiences, and I happen to fit the SA diagnose. I'm still my own person beneath that.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

that was very nice chuck! what are you holding, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

his heart of course


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

A shot glass... which the contents of it inspired this post.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually, you're wrong Restless Mind. I'm not that much of a drunk! 

It's a pot that I painted black, put heart stickers on both sides, as perfectly distanced as I could, and triple varnished. It's my attempt at being artistic. But I do actually like painting clay pots because they look really dull left bare.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

BeNice said:


> It's a pot that I painted black, put heart stickers on both sides, as perfectly distanced as I could, and triple varnished. It's my attempt at being artistic.


It looks pretty 

You should be *smiling* in the picture, though :b (just teasing you :hug )


----------



## JenJen (Aug 12, 2006)

you're cute


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks, Grace and GayGirl. 

The picture is just me trying to be funny, really. Real pictures of me are somewhere in the Member Photo Albums section.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BeNice,

You look upset in that picture . I didn't look hard enough to see that it was a terracotta pot. You did a pretty good job with it. Maybe that could be a side-job.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Millenniumman,

I'm supposed to look upset. It's just me being silly, kind of making fun of my own desire for love. 

I actually have to sell some of my plants. so I need to maybe buy a few more pots and paint them to increase their selling factor. I have no idea where I'll sell them at, though.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

You could put an add on Craigslist


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Why I don't put ads on Craigslist:

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/w4m/
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/m4w/

It's just not a serious place to meet anyone. The men just ruin it to begin with. They reply to women with pictures of their penis, posts ads looking for sex or whatever. It looks tame now but it's usually a mess. Most of the women are too far from me, anyway. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------

